# Jump shooting ?



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

Is there enough H20 in the potholes and ditches this year to sustain an early October duck hunt? Primarily sneak and jump, but some hiding in the cattails, maybe a little decoy/pass shooting.....enough H20 or no?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The answer to this question is always no!

Seriously, decoy, pass shoot but don't roost bust.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

southdakbearfan said:


> The answer to this question is always no!
> 
> Seriously, decoy, pass shoot but don't roost bust.


THIS


----------

